# Logiciels en francais

## dcro

J'ai une gentoo toute neuve (installation faite le week end dernier) et j'ai commencé à installer des logiciels bureautique.

- openoffice

- mozilla

Mon probleme c'est que dans les 2 cas c'est la version anglaise qui c'est installé alors qu'une version française existe. 

Comment faire ?  :Confused: 

----------

## dcro

Ca n'inspire personne ?

----------

## mrjoops

'lut,

Pour mozilla, c'est simple :

- lance mozilla en root

- va sur http://frenchmozilla.sourceforge.net/

- clique sur le drapeau et voila !

Pour OOo, vu que c'est une annexe du projet qui s'occupe de la traduction en français, il est comprehensible que le mainteneur de l'ebuild de OOo n'aille pas s'amuser à faire le tour de tous les projets d'internationalisation pour les inclure dans l'ebuild.

La solution 1 : l'installer soit-même (allez, c'est pas si dûr)

La solution 2 : réécrire l'ebuild pour qu'il le prenne en compte (+ difficile ;-))

C'était mon humble réponse, salutations.

----------

## dcro

Merci pour ta reponse en fait la difficulté pour les version n'est pas un probleme, j'ai ja fait   :Wink:  .

Par contre emerge c'est vraiment super partique donc je voulais poursuivre dans cette logique. Donc ta proposition de réecriture d'ebuild m'interesse.

Je peux trouver l'information ou ?

----------

## klieber

moving this thread into the new French forum.

--kurt

----------

## Bouiaw

Pour la ré-écriture de l'ebuild, va voir http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-howto.xml

Par contre je sais pas si la modif de l'ebuild OOo anglais  :Arrow:  français est très dure ou si c'est faisable ...

----------

## TGL

Pour Openoffice.org, il existe un ebuild allemand qui à l'air de prévoir aussi l'install des binaires français (modulo petite modif mineure). Voir ici:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4705

Il y a deux versions :

 - la 1ère remplace l'ebuild de base, et choisit la langue suivant la variable LANG ou qqch comme ça -> mauvaise idée, par exemple chez moi le root parle pas "fr_FR" mais "C".

 - la 2ème est un ebuild alternatif qui irait dans app-i18n -> pas top non plus, parceque les dépendances à openoffice ne seront du coup pas satisfaites par cette version.

Je ne vois pas trop comment faire pour que portage gère les ebuilds multilingues. Mais ça pourrait probablement reposer sur une option de la variable USE (mais problème de conflit si plusieures langues sont spécifiées). Je verrais plutôt une autre variable dans make.conf, qui permettrait de spécifier nos langues de prédilection par ordre de préférence.

----------

## Maz

Je verrai plutôt un système comme aspell, le paquet de base, et des paquets par langue, style "open-office-fr".

Ensuite, il faut voir si open office peut se lancer dans différentes langues suivant certaines variables d'environnement. si possible LANG.

Maz

----------

## TGL

 *Maz wrote:*   

> Je verrai plutôt un système comme aspell, le paquet de base, et des paquets par langue, style "open-office-fr".
> 
> Maz

 

Si les choses étaient bien, on pourrait faire ça, mais justement ce n'est pas le cas. OOo en anglais et en français sont deux paquets de binaires différents (contrairement par exemple à mozilla qui lui ne pose pas de problème). D'ou le prb: est-ce-qu'on les traite comme 2 logiciels différents (mais ça soulève des prb de dépendances par exeple), ou comme un seul (mais il faut alors que l'ebuild puisse choisir la bonne archive).

----------

## fmalabre

 *TGL wrote:*   

>  - la 1ère remplace l'ebuild de base, et choisit la langue suivant la variable LANG ou qqch comme ça -> mauvaise idée, par exemple chez moi le root parle pas "fr_FR" mais "C".

 

Je pense que cette idee est pas mal.

Tu peux lancer ton emerge en faisant un su depuis ton login, comme ca tu garderas ton environnement, et donc ton fr_FR.

Et puis c'est pas comme si on utilise emerge tous les jours (ou peut-etre...), export LANG=fr_FR ne doit tuer personne...

----------

## TGL

Ouaif... Je suis pas convaincu. Ça ça va pour une appli particulière dont tu sais comment est fait l'ebuild, mais ça pourrait être généralisé plus proprement. Un principe directeur est qu'on ne devrait pas avoir à lire les ebuild avant d'emerger. Or avec cette solution, il n'y a pas d'autre moyen de savoir:

 - quelle est la variable prise en compte 

 - s'il y a des langues disponibles et lesquelles

Pour le 1er point, c'est pas grand chose, il suffit de l'officialiser.

Mais pour le 2nd, c'est plus embêtant : si l'anglais n'est que mon troisième choix après le français et l'allemand, alors faire LANG=fr_FR c'est prendre le risque de rater la version allemande si elle est seule disponible avec l'anglais. Et puis dans la mesure ou certains packages ne compilent qu'en LANG=C (exemple de perl je crois), je préfere être toujours en LANG=C et que ce soit portage qui s'occupe du reste. J'ai pas envie de réflechir au fait que peut-être l'ebuild supporte le français et que donc pour celui là je vais mettre la variable, etc.

En plus, si c'est portage qui prévoit ce genre de mécanisme, alors:

 - la syntaxe dans les ebuilds sera plus simple -> imagine par exemple l'ebuild de kde avec des dépendances conditionelles vers les paquets i18n... immonde avec un switch sur une variable d'environnement (c'est pas pour rien si c'est pas fait), mais trivial avec une syntaxe prévue pour.

 - la possibilité de faire des ebuilds multilingues sera connu because of the portage changelog, et du coup même des developeurs anglophones pourront penser à nous.

Non, je crois que définitivement, je voudrais pouvoir configurer ça à l'install de la distrib et ne plus jamais m'en occuper.

----------

## fmalabre

Tres bon point.

La solution serait plutot du cote de portage alors.

Il faudrait un portage multi-langues.

Ca vaudrait bien un upgrade a Gentoo 1.6 quelque chose comme ca...

----------

## enesideme

pour openoffice je trouve que vous vous cassez bien la tête pour pas grand chose. Il vaut mieux installer la derniere version 1.0.1 disponible par exemple en binaire dans le dernier login je crois. De toute façon les sources proposées pour la gentoo ne compileront pas avec gcc3.2 et ne comprennent pas le français. Si vous tenez vraiment à le compiler vous-même avec gcc3.2 il vous faudra les sources de 1.0.1 et mettre à jour par cvs il y a des patchs pour la reconnaissance de gcc3.2. Je l'ai compilé une fois avec -march=athlon (10 ou 12h avec mon duron 800) c'est long et je crois que le jeu en vaut pas la chandelle. Pour mozilla 1.1 il y a quelques jours encore il n'y avait pas la version française mais ça a peut-être changé depuis. Ils sont pas pressés les français vaut mieux parler le galician le grec ou le koreen les language packs arrivent plus vite

----------

## TGL

 *enesideme wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pour openoffice je trouve que vous vous cassez bien la tête pour pas grand chose. Il vaut mieux installer la derniere version 1.0.1 disponible par exemple en binaire dans le dernier login je crois. 
> 
> 

 

Bah ça on pourrait le dire d'à peu près n'importe quel soft qui serait mal supporté ou carrement absent de portage. Mais je préfere dans ces cas là essayer de corriger le problème ou la lacune. 

 *enesideme wrote:*   

> 
> 
> De toute façon les sources proposées pour la gentoo ne compileront pas avec gcc3.2 et ne comprennent pas le français. Si vous tenez vraiment à le compiler vous-même avec gcc3.2 il vous faudra les sources de 1.0.1 et mettre à jour par cvs il y a des patchs pour la reconnaissance de gcc3.2. Je l'ai compilé une fois avec -march=athlon (10 ou 12h avec mon duron 800) c'est long et je crois que le jeu en vaut pas la chandelle.
> 
> 

 

Là je suis d'accord, mais y'a des ebuilds aussi pour les binaire 1.0.1 dans portage.

 *enesideme wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Pour mozilla 1.1 il y a quelques jours encore il n'y avait pas la version française mais ça a peut-être changé depuis. Ils sont pas pressés les français vaut mieux parler le galician le grec ou le koreen les language packs arrivent plus vite
> 
> 

 

Hum, ça sent le troll là... Franchement, sur openoffice par exemple, c'est l'équipe de traduction française qui a ouvert la route aux autres. Pour ce qui est de mozilla, je sais pas trop comment se situent les autres langues, mais les versions françaises arrivent en général dans des temps raisonnables (je m'en fous personnellement d'avoir pendant 1 ou 2 semaines un mozilla en anglais ou bien pas à jour). Et puis les docs Gentoo, on l'attend toujours la version en elfique, alors qu'en français on l'a.

----------

## enesideme

faut pas t'énerver pour les language packs je faisais de l'humour.

Pour openoffice c'est un peu différent des autres. C'est lourd à compiler mais ça vaut le coup en particulier si on veut spécifier les langues à supporter ce qu'on peut faire d'ailleurs en modifiant le ebuild. Pour le 1.0.1 sur la gentoo j'avais pas regardé depuis quelques temps occupé que j'etais avec une debian mais en tout état de cause sauf s'ils ont patché la 1.0.1 elle devrait pas compiller avec gcc3.2.J'ai pas essayé de la compiler depuis le problème vers la mi-aout. Mille excuses si je me suis trompé et si ça compile sans problème.je vais peut-être essayer cette nuit. Je sais par expérience qu'il  faut pas s'attendre à des miracles en le compilant soi-meme par rapport aux binaires d'autant plus que l'ebuild downgrade certaines optimizations

----------

## TGL

 *enesideme wrote:*   

> faut pas t'énerver pour les language packs je faisais de l'humour.
> 
> 

 

T'inquiètes, je ne crois pas non plus serieusement que quiconque utilise des locales elfiques. Mais bon, à troll, troll et demi, et puis si on peut au passage saluer le boulot des traducteurs francophones, tant mieux.

 *enesideme wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour openoffice c'est un peu différent des autres. C'est lourd à compiler mais ça vaut le coup en particulier si on veut spécifier les langues à supporter ce qu'on peut faire d'ailleurs en modifiant le ebuild.
> 
> 

 

Je maintiens que ce serait mieux si on pouvait sans modifier les ebuilds, avec un portage multilingue  :Wink: 

 *enesideme wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Pour le 1.0.1 sur la gentoo j'avais pas regardé depuis quelques temps occupé que j'etais avec une debian mais en tout état de cause sauf s'ils ont patché la 1.0.1 elle devrait pas compiller avec gcc3.2.J'ai pas essayé de la compiler depuis le problème vers la mi-aout. Mille excuses si je me suis trompé et si ça compile sans problème.je vais peut-être essayer cette nuit. Je sais par expérience qu'il  faut pas s'attendre à des miracles en le compilant soi-meme par rapport aux binaires d'autant plus que l'ebuild downgrade certaines optimizations

 

Les ebuilds sources, je n'ai pas vérifié, je parlais des binaires. Et je n'ai pas gcc3.2.

----------

## enesideme

idealement ce serait sans doute mieux de définir des variables locales qui permettent de télécharger les bonnes sources et de compiler avec la langue française

quand cela est possible. C'est un énorme travail pour les mainteners. En tout état de cause j'ai regardé l'ebuild pour openoffice 1.0.1 il intègre la variable LANG

et il n'est fait que pour la compilation avec gcc3.2. Mais je comprends moins ta volonté d'utiliser emerge openoffice si c'est pour utiliser des binaires et pas

compiler toi-même. Quand on a pas une connexion rapide on gagne le temps du téléchargement et en plus en utilisant les binaires d'openoffice

fournis sur les cd des revues on installe où on veut comme on veut je ne sais pas si c'est le cas avec les binaires de la gentoo. Et ça ne pertubera en rien le systeme.

je compile tous les jours ou presque des sources obtenues par cvs et pour lesquelles il n'y a pas encore d'ebuild

ou pour avoir une version en développement sans jamais avoir modifié ma gentoo. Il suffit pour cela de définir correctement les répertoires d'installation. Bon je vais pas polémiquer longtemps tout ça pour dire qu'il faut pas être trop tributaire des ebuilds. Maintenant pour la question des langues il, faudra sans doute qu'il y ait une équipe de mainteners français si vous voulez vraiment franciser la gentoo

----------

## TGL

Toujours pour OpenOffice.org, j'ai regardé comment c'était fait chez mandrake... Et bah ils s'en sortent avec un paquet anglais + des paquets pour les autres langues, mais c'est tricky. Chapeau. Quand j'aurai du temps (pas avant... qlq temps) j'essairai peut-être de porter leur solution sous forme d'un ebuild, ce qui permettrait en effet, une fois de plus, de s'en tirer à peu près proprement sans modif de portage.

Et puis oui, enesideme, si je veux des ebuilds même pour les paquets binaires, c'est pour:

 - que ce soit user-friendly (parceque je trouve que gentoo est user-friendly, une fois passée la phase d'install de base)

 - gerer correctement les dépendances (cas des plugins ou autres bonus divers et variés, même si pour l'instant je n'en connais pas qui ait leur ebuild)

Mais je dis pas ça pour avoir le dernier mot biensûr  :Wink: 

----------

